# '09 Subject Assignment - BEVERAGES - Due Jan 31st



## MissMia (Jan 13, 2009)

Coffee, Tea or whatever you like! Have fun and get creative.

Please post new photos for this assignment only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!

MM


----------



## kundalini (Jan 13, 2009)

Have you been polishing your crystal ball again?  I just came up with an idea only twenty minutes ago that falls in this category.    I'm not sure I can do it tonight though.


----------



## MissMia (Jan 13, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Have you been polishing your crystal ball again?  I just came up with an idea only twenty minutes ago that falls in this category.    I'm not sure I can do it tonight though.



Not that I'm aware of!  I had an idea earlier today and I thought I'd start an assignment.


----------



## Photo Phil (Jan 13, 2009)

I took these last night. I was bored.  Just a glass of water with some added food coloring. The first one is the original and the second one i did just playing around in photobucket.


----------



## DrJones (Jan 14, 2009)

I literaly posted this one in the selective color thread minuets before this one started.


----------



## samal (Jan 14, 2009)

got one:


----------



## Grande (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## MissMia (Jan 16, 2009)

Photo Phil said:


> I took these last night. I was bored.  Just a glass of water with some added food coloring. The first one is the original and the second one i did just playing around in photobucket.



Cool! Thank you for participating.



DrJones said:


> I literaly posted this one in the selective color thread minuets before this one started.



Thanks for posting! The processing is neat. Welcome to TPF!



samal said:


> got one:



I like the POV of this one. Nice work. Thanks for participating!



Grande said:


> ...



Thanks for posting and welcome to TPF Grande! I like that you added candles to this shot. Well done.


----------



## Claff (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## DefyinglyGreen (Jan 17, 2009)

A night out with my BFF Fiance and FBIL


----------



## flashbackpat (Jan 17, 2009)

My dog likes coffee.


----------



## bradsperry (Jan 19, 2009)

relaxing


----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 21, 2009)

This one was just shot for fun. I didn't even have my speedlight.






bradsperry, I've got the same wine vase


----------



## MissMia (Jan 21, 2009)

Good job everyone! Keep posting your new shots. I'll try to work on my idea tonight!


----------



## javig999 (Jan 22, 2009)

Love this stuff. Tried it in Vancouver last year. Its served on ice, and at 7% it needs to be! Enjoy!


----------



## schuylercat (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Atlas77 (Jan 28, 2009)

Photo Phil said:


> I took these last night. I was bored. Just a glass of water with some added food coloring. The first one is the original and the second one i did just playing around in photobucket.


 
i really like the shots. great idea very creative.


----------



## Bigpopa (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is one I did in a club that I work for ....If someone that knows PS can get rid of the blue reflection around it it would be appreciated...


----------



## Jantarek (Jan 29, 2009)

" Last one tonight "


----------



## timethief (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok here is what i came up with. 
I need some comments please. would really appreciate the feedback.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 30, 2009)

dirty martini......really dirty


----------



## curly (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jbeardphotography/3232685313/?edited=1

this is mine, just can't get it to embed


----------



## Kegger (Jan 30, 2009)

Here you go Curly!!!


----------



## Kegger (Jan 30, 2009)

Decided to go with the darker side of the house....


----------



## curly (Jan 30, 2009)

Kegger said:


> Here you go Curly!!!


 
thanks! I'm new to flickr... next thing I need to figure out is to change what type of camera I use.


----------



## Bamb00 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## jseoung (Feb 3, 2009)

lalal wine!!!!


----------

